# Best chair for knitting?



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I sit on the floor all the time, but my son got me a "gaming" chair that I use all the time. I am off the floor and I can rock and knit, plus there are no arms to bother me. I know this is not for everyone, but at 58 I love to sit on the floor and this makes for a nice change.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

If you use straight needles, the arms of a chair can get in the way. I sit on my couch with my feet up. I suggest taking a project with you when shopping for your chair and make sure it is comfy for you.


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my overstuffed recliner. So comfy! But it does have arms, but I haven't used straight needles for ever so for me that is not a problem.

Good luck with your hunt


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

I also knit in my recliner. It has fairly low arms - perfect for resting my elbows on. But I knit with circular needles so no problems with bumping the needle ends. It works well as you can raise the foot rest and relax.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Where I work, the pharmacy department has this beautiful leather recliner. It has a heating element,massager, and a remote control that lifts you up when you want to get out of the chair. It's too expensive and I'm not that old that I need it. But it's tempting. lol


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

i sit on the couch to knit. I mostly use circular needles so I don't have a problem. If the arms of the couch bothers me I just move over a little.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I sit on the recliner couch with my feet up, I use circular or dpns to knit with so they don't catch on the couch arm


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Ditto on the recliner, feet up and I only use circulars or dpns. Relax and knit....


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and advice. Will keep my eye out for just the right combination-- I knit with circulars too, so room for straight needles isn't a problem. I have also just started with looms, so the large one takes a bit of extra space.


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why I prefer circular needles - they don't get in the way. Doesn't make any difference where I sit - works even in the car.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I sit on my dad's recliner. Unfortunately, it was always my "sleeping chair" when my folks were alive and I would visit them. So sometimes I don't get much knitting done.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I understand completely! I knit in my recliner and sometimes I wake up with the project on my chest and my hands in the knitting position! Somedays I'm just like those baby dolls, tip me back and my eyes fall shut! Seriously, I knit in my rocker/recliner all the time. I'm tall so the needles hitting on the arms is not a problem. Good suggestion to take your WIP with you when you shop. Don't be afraid to try it how you will use it!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I sit in the recliner - very comfortable. I use dpns so the chair arms are not a bother.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Agreed, couch for straight needles, recliner ok for others. The couch also sits me up straighter and I have space for long shawls, etc. Closer to hubby, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As well as the recliner I also often sit on a kitchen chair (so I can read as well) and on the computer chair so I can read all these posts on KP ( or maybe read another book).


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I use circulars so I can knit anywhere. Cept... I dont like hard surfaces. Recently lost a lot of weight and quite a bit of it was the padding I had been sitting on so now, I dont understand how skinny people can sit on hardwood chairs.


----------



## the.orangelady (Jan 6, 2012)

I knit in either a barrel chair (I use circular needles) or a wing back recliner. The barrel chair gives me support and wing back chair is very comfortable. Make sure the chair you get is comfortable.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Anything with plenty of elbow room, the center of the sofa, the back seat of the car, propped up on the bed.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I sit at the kitchen table so I can easily read instructions and my chihuahua doesn't jump on me and tangle my yarn or get in my way.
I have an Ott lite set up at the table so on darker days and at night I can see better.


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

I vote for the recliner and dbl pointed needles. You just need to be comfy! I like the idea of taking a project with you when shopping for the chair.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

At home I sit in a wooden rocking chair with a pad in the seat. When that "spot" on my 'sitter' begins to ache, I can easily shift my position a little or get up and move for a bit. When I knit with my knitting group, most of us sit on metal folding chairs around the large folding tables and I don't find them at all uncomfortable. Plus, I can shift around in that chair, also. If the group gets larger and we must sit closer together, I can also move backwards a bit to keep from banging elbows with my neighbor.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Check out some yarn stores too for an actual knitting chair. Knitting Sisters in Williamsburg, VA carried them. A friend bought one and loves it.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL. I sit in my recliner, with strait needles, and at least 4 dogs curled up around me. Sometimes I bump a dog with a needle, but they just scoot over a little.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I sit in a recliner. I don't have a problem with the arms on mine, but I often rest my right arm on a pillow. Maybe that is why I don't have a problem with the arms getting in the way. I do every thing thT I can to take the pressure off of my joints. I too will fall asleep with my work in my lap. Knitting is so relaxing


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

And if you are getting older (and weaker from too much knitting and not enough exercise), keep in mind that recliners now come with electric controls so you don't have to use that lever on the side or your own body strength to recline and then get yourself up again -- which is tough if you have a bad back. I learned this when I bought my first recliner to help me sleep after rotator cuff surgery on my right shoulder and guess what -- all those side levers are on the right-hand side of the chair. Thanks to Ben Franklin who discovered electricity!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

In my humble opinion, the recliner is the best for your posture.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Anything that lets me put my feet up! Sometimes it's the couch, sometimes it's a chair/ottoman combination.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I always sit in my large recliner and have never ever had a problem with straight needles. Comfort is my main goal when knitting.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

i also sit in a recliner, I have to have my feet up if I sit for a long while or I get swollen feet xx


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I sit on our reclined couch, that way I can either raise my legs or not. It is very comfortable.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone else tried the knitting chair from Knitting Sisters? Wish the legs were a little more attractive design. I impulse purchased a chair for my sewing machine while out of town last year. At first I felt a bit guilty for spending the money but not anymore. I love it, so much better than the desk chair I had been using.


----------



## sdjordan (May 2, 2011)

I received a new woman cave recliner for Christmas from my family. It's so comfortable that I feel like I'm knitting on a cloud.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

By desk chair I mean office chair. The sewing chair is by Arrow. I figure there are a lot of sewers (sewists?) among us. It's cheery looking as well.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

I sit on a recliner, too, with straights. As for the really luxurious chair, you may be able to get some of the same results by purchasing an electric pad. Sunbeam makes a heating pad/chair pad/massager that runs around 20 dollars. It hugs you comfortably and heats while vibrating slightly.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

I never thought about a gaming chair for knitting! But, I'm thinking I would like it! hmmmm....wonder if my grandson would miss his if Nana "borrowed" it, lol


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Until we sold our house and hit the road in an RV I had an antique sewing rocker that I used. It was slightly lower to the ground, had a small seat which was woven wicker, and no arms. I wish I'd found room for it in my RV because I really miss it. When I'm knitting for long periods of time (hours at a time) I will often move from my recliner, to kitchen chair, to sofa. My posture is different each place I sit so I can knit longer without my arms, back and legs bothering me.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I also am in the thinking process of looking for a new couch. I have a couch and loveseat in my living room. I have been considering a recliner couch.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Believe it or not, I knit at my computer, in my computer chair. Most of my patterns are on-line, and the print is larger on the screen than on paper. I now have a small book of patterns I am making hat from, but it fits nicely on my desk in front of me.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am normally on the couch, but do sometimes have to scooch over a bit if the needles hit the arms. Btw, does anyone else ever have a problem sometimes with the needles getting caught on your own clothing? I don't remember what I was working on but was using longer straights; they kept getting caught in the sleeve of my sweater I was wearing til I finally had to push the sleeve up to continue! Switching to a circular solved that problem.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Where I work, the pharmacy department has this beautiful leather recliner. It has a heating element,massager, and a remote control that lifts you up when you want to get out of the chair. It's too expensive and I'm not that old that I need it. But it's tempting. lol


you have to be old to enjoy the massager, heating? Thats not just for ol people. That lift would have been handy when I was PG long ago especially at the last couple of months.


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

I knit in the left half of my loveseat with the footrest up. But my father-in-law's houe had a great "chair and a half" that converted to a twin bed that was great! Room to sit however you wanted, had an armrest when you needed one but big enouh to avoid it if you didn't.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, massage and heat! Sounds glorious!


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Love my recliner. It is in front of the TV and I can put my feet up. Love it!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Recliner, with Jack Russell Terrier on my lap! Paula


----------



## Gloria_E (Dec 28, 2011)

I do the loom knitting "thing" and sit in a wing back chair. I have a seat height "desk" set up beside the chair so everything is within easy reach.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I knit in my recliner with all types of needles with no problems. It is whatever feels best for you


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I can knit anywhere-the car, in an office chair, my recliner, in bed, on a bus,train or plane, waiting in line, at boring meetings,at work,concerts- as long as I'm knitting I'm calmer. I usually use circular needles, but it really doesn't matter what needles I use-I need to knit


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I sit on my dad's recliner. Unfortunately, it was always my "sleeping chair" when my folks were alive and I would visit them. So sometimes I don't get much knitting done.


That was my thought too comfy to knit. Because knitting in itself is very relaxing, being slightly reclined will finish you off and don't forget the drool factor....


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I sit in my overstuffed recliner. I am not too tall so my feet don't nearly touch the ground when I am in it. I don't need to recline the chair for the foot rest either because my 2 year old bermese mountain dog (130lbs)places himself under my feet. the armrests are low & there is plenty of room in that chair for me & my dog when he feels like being rocked (I have done that since we got him...but some people complain to me that he is overspoiled). never any problem of no matter how long the needles be that they would touch anything else.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I can knit anywhere-the car, in an office chair, my recliner, in bed, on a bus,train or plane, waiting in line, at boring meetings,at work,concerts- as long as I'm knitting I'm calmer. I usually use circular needles, but it really doesn't matter what needles I use-I need to knit


Your answer would be similar to mine but I would add waiting rooms, park benches, waiting in the car, waiting while getting my car fixed (now here the chairs provided can be difficult so I bring my own folding chair), coffee shops, malls while waiting for someone, anywhere. I do knit at home but mostly in front of my computer so I can communicate here with my friends at KP.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Recliner w/feet up and two extra pillows for lower back support. I use circs 99% of the time.
Also have a Roho cushion in the seat of the recliner.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I sit in my overstuffed recliner. I am not too tall so my feet don't nearly touch the ground when I am in it. I don't need to recline the chair for the foot rest either because my 2 year old bermese mountain dog (130lbs)places himself under my feet. the armrests are low & there is plenty of room in that chair for me & my dog when he feels like being rocked (I have done that since we got him...but some people complain to me that he is overspoiled). never any problem of no matter how long the needles be that they would touch anything else.


wow he's a lap ful but doggies need to be hugged too.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I use circular needles in my "lady" size Lazy Boy. Not all recliners are big overstuffed sizes. Nice for smaller houses. My patterns are on my laptop that sits on a roll around table near by with in easy reach to make notations on the pattern.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Before you buy, take you knitting with you. Then you will really know whether it is good for knitting or not. Don't be bashful.... I put bed pillows on the store's floor once and put my head on them to see if I liked them... my husband almost died.... but I got the pillow I wanted. :thumbup: I figure I'm paying, right?


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

When I retired 7 years ago, I bought with my retirement money this wonderful little recliner made for a smaller body. I have my Veriux light over my left shoulder and I am set. I, too, knit almost exclusively with circular needles so the arms do not present a problem. Sometimes my cat presents a problem. She loves to sit on my lap with her paws on my chest and her nose under my chin! LOL


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That's exactly how I sit!That's a great idea for bringing a project with!


chrshnsen said:


> If you use straight needles, the arms of a chair can get in the way. I sit on my couch with my feet up. I suggest taking a project with you when shopping for your chair and make sure it is comfy for you.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


I love to sit in my recliner with my feet up, whether I use circular or straight needles. This position makes it easier on my back and I don't get tired!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree that the recliner is best. My problem is RA and the arms on the chair help my arms not to get tired.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I sit in my mom's favorite recliner which I had bought her for her birthday, just before she passed away. As silly as it sounds, she is there with me spiritually when I get frustrated at my knitting!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I sit in the recliner and use circ needles. It makes room for the dog to sit beside me all scrunched in and comfy.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I sometimes use the recliner, but in the upright position so I can rock. I mostly use the computer chair or my wooden rocking chair because both rock. I find if I keep rocking when I knit I get into a faster rhythm and I relax more. BUT. like a couple of the other ladies, I knit anywhere and everywhere I go, even on a long walk.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've enjoyed my wing chair with ottoman SO much that it's beginning to look saggy & sad. I'm thinking of replacing it with a small-profile rocker/recliner in leather for the following reasons:
Infant/toddler spills that have stained the upholstery, I need to create more floor space for little ones by removing that ottoman, AND Grandma needs a rocker for her baby!!
One other thing I've decided is to buy better quality this time. I'm going to La-Z-Boy!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I sit in my overstuffed recliner. I am not too tall so my feet don't nearly touch the ground when I am in it. I don't need to recline the chair for the foot rest either because my 2 year old bermese mountain dog (130lbs)places himself under my feet. the armrests are low & there is plenty of room in that chair for me & my dog when he feels like being rocked (I have done that since we got him...but some people complain to me that he is overspoiled). never any problem of no matter how long the needles be that they would touch anything else.


Oh, Mambo-- I don't know if there's a chair big enough for the two of you!! :lol: I think you need a couch with a chaise on the end!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I do 80% of my knitting in bed, or rather on the bed while watching t.v. or listening to music.

I propt myself up with a large bed rest and a couple of king sized pillows - and then my heaven begins!

I have some back problems, so this works best for me. I find it kind of uncomfortable sitting on a chair or recliner when knitting. I have a large wooden lap desk that I use to put my book or instructions on, and the yarn, as I move along.

Perfect!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a huge overstuffed chair (can sit two adults as long as they are good friends). I can sit in the middle with my longest needles just fine, but more often I have a couple of bassett hounds in the the chair with me and we do just fine. It is cushy and comfy. I agree take your needles with you and see what works at the store. They are there to serve you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

dwilhelm said:


> Agreed, couch for straight needles, recliner ok for others. The couch also sits me up straighter and I have space for long shawls, etc. Closer to hubby, too!


how romantic, I sit in my new computer chair in the computer room Hubby does not like NCSI and other that I like to watch he likes music while he does sudocu puzzles but I can see him and wave


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I dont have problems with arms of chairs when knitting with straight needles. My problem is garments which have lacy patterns .The end of the needles catch in the holes of the pattern and my stitches come off the needles grrrrrr.


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got spinal stenosis so I can't have anything touching my lower back. I bought a bentwood rocker that has a hole in the back. It works perfect and then I use a footstool.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I definately would take a project with to try out whatever u find. I learned from experience!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Recliner. I don't use straight needles for anything except sock knitting, and they are short!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


This was my christmas present to myself. Its a recliner.
very comfortable. Its from raymour & flanagan


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

OOH I love that!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I love my Amish rocking chair for knitting, when it's not holding a ton of stuff that I dropped into it! the back is solid & slightly curved and I love to rock. I'm going to be moving it into my personal craft room once I get it organized. BTW it does have arms and I use circs. so no issue there.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you thought about what's known in the UK as a nursing chair, sorry I wouldn't know what you would call it in the US. Basically its an upholstered chair without arms that mums used to use for feeding and cuddling their babies, no arms meant no bumped head for baby. I've found one on ebay UK for you to have a look at and give you an idea of the type of chair I'm talking about.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nursing-chair-/260928317348?pt=UK_Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item3cc08a27a4

If you have a look round the charity shops I'm sure you'll be able to find one a lot cheaper.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mambo22 said:
> 
> 
> > I sit in my overstuffed recliner. I am not too tall so my feet don't nearly touch the ground when I am in it. I don't need to recline the chair for the foot rest either because my 2 year old bermese mountain dog (130lbs)places himself under my feet. the armrests are low & there is plenty of room in that chair for me & my dog when he feels like being rocked (I have done that since we got him...but some people complain to me that he is overspoiled). never any problem of no matter how long the needles be that they would touch anything else.
> ...


I thought my 83+ lb girl, Friday, was a big lap dog!!! I miss that Jake isn't one. Ah well, enjoy your big boy!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> I use circulars so I can knit anywhere. Cept... I dont like hard surfaces. Recently lost a lot of weight and quite a bit of it was the padding I had been sitting on so now, I dont understand how skinny people can sit on hardwood chairs.


pillows!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I know we all sit in some sort of comfy, reclinable place to knit....however, I wonder what ergonomics experts would think of our suggestions. Oh, My. They'd probably go into shock....LOL. 

there are times I have to move to a straight back, dining table type chair to give my lower back a better break. I always have to put a pillow behind my back, sometimes 2, when I'm on the sofa because sofas are made for men's leg lengths not women's.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I knit and crochet while sitting in my Lazy Boy chair ( reliner for those of you across the pond) the arms do not interfer with my needles and my legs are up and relaxed and my back is well supported and if I tend to doze off then I am in a place of comfort , I am 65 and need all of that lol ....once you use the chair you will not go back to any other!! Also my mini Shnauzer likes to sleep between my legs and so I always have a blankie over them , so now instead of one snoring lol he and I do it together( my hubby gets a kick out of that ....the dog loves the warmth and I like the comfort....


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I have an older lazy boy recliner, the smaller type. I find that it puts me in a position where my back is slightly curved rather than straight. This is horrible for the spine, the shoulders and the neck. I am going to look for a new chair!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> I sit in my mom's favorite recliner which I had bought her for her birthday, just before she passed away. As silly as it sounds, she is there with me spiritually when I get frustrated at my knitting!!


Not only is she there but she has her arms around you. How nice to have those sweet memories. Each time I pick up my Mother's needles or use her patterns I know she is smiling at me I also have needles from other wonderful woman and they too are watching and approving of my work.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

In order to pick up an ancestor's crafting tools, I'd have to go back 3-4 generations. I seem to come from a line of moms who were very left-brained bookkeepper types, but the knitting gene finally came out in me! Any, BOY, did it surface with a vengeance. Actually, I think it came from my father's side of the family (hee hee).


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Early victorian nursing chair. Wonderful back support and pretty to look at when not in use.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually sit on a glider that has arms. Being vertically challenged, the arms are too high, even using circular needles. So I have a cushion under me that makes me sit up taller and the arms are now not a problem. I use this chair because there is also a separate glider footrest.


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

I knit in my bedroom next to the bed where I can keep my notebook of patterns and rest my feet. My chair is a high back wooden chair with arms. (Something like a Captains chair)

In the chair I have a cushion and a back and tush pad complete with heat and it vibrates on my bad back and/or hips when I need it. When you arrive at 80 plus, you need all the comfort you can get. But I still love my knitting!
Pat S. from COS


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I sit in a recliner with my feet up.I often use straight needles and don't find arms of chair to be a problem.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

ME TOO !!!!  ( but I am 50, not 58! BUT...I am SURE to still be a "floor hugger" at 58!)


----------



## Bifocaled n Befuddled (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm most comfortable knitting in my wing-back chair with a small back pillow, feet up on the ottoman next to the cat, sunlight streaming through the bay window. Aahhhh...


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm another recliner knitter...I call it my knitting chair.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I hear you there! I can highlight where I'm at on my pattern when using the computer too 



Dowager said:


> Believe it or not, I knit at my computer, in my computer chair. Most of my patterns are on-line, and the print is larger on the screen than on paper. I now have a small book of patterns I am making hat from, but it fits nicely on my desk in front of me.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

a lazy-boy


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

When I'm not sitting at the computer in my office chair, I love using my glidding rocker, don't mind having the arms. It has a pouch on the side where you can keep stuff as well. I usually put a little folding table up & I have an ott light beside it.


----------



## terry-cowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have found that the sloping chair that mostly kids use to sit in and play video games is the very best, especially for your back. Though it sits right on the floor your legs are quite comfortable. There are no arms to confine your arm movements. I'd send a picture if I knew how. Try out many, many chairs before you decide which one you will have forever. Terry Kessinger


----------



## sewonn (Oct 31, 2011)

A curved chair with no arms. I have a basket on the side for my yarn and needles, The chair is modern and soft.


----------



## sewonn (Oct 31, 2011)

A curved chair with no arms. I have a basket on the side for my yarn and needles. The chair is modern and soft.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Couch for me mostly with my circulars.. I hardle use straight needles anymore...


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for an antique Victorian Lady's Slipper rocker to come back from the upholsterer's. It has very low padded arms and I think it will be perfect as I am short and need a short-seated chair. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

MsJackie said:


> LOL. I sit in my recliner, with strait needles, and at least 4 dogs curled up around me. Sometimes I bump a dog with a needle, but they just scoot over a little.


I can so relate to this. One cat on my lap and the other on the back of my chair behind my head. Then I realise I am sitting at a crazy angle to accommodate the cats. They then shift to the arms of the chair. No I cannot lock them out of the room, the black cat will push and hit the door until it opens or I open it for him. He cries if he cannot be by my side 24/7.
So, a chair to knit in must be able to accommodate the pets, and also have somewhere to put the remote control for the TV. I always watch TV when knitting. Unless of course I am outside, which is often.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

susannahp said:


> I knit and crochet while sitting in my Lazy Boy chair ( reliner for those of you across the pond) the arms do not interfer with my needles and my legs are up and relaxed and my back is well supported and if I tend to doze off then I am in a place of comfort , I am 65 and need all of that lol ....once you use the chair you will not go back to any other!! Also my mini Shnauzer likes to sleep between my legs and so I always have a blankie over them , so now instead of one snoring lol he and I do it together( my hubby gets a kick out of that ....the dog loves the warmth and I like the comfort....


We have the Lazy Boy here in Australia. I still think the ones I had in the 1960's were better than todays version. Better mechanism for the footrest.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

irishsmitty said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?
> ...


Hey, that looks like an old 'Radio Chair' from the 1930's, and boy were they comfortable. And sturdy too. I love it.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

mambo22 said:


> I sit in my overstuffed recliner. I am not too tall so my feet don't nearly touch the ground when I am in it. I don't need to recline the chair for the foot rest either because my 2 year old bermese mountain dog (130lbs)places himself under my feet. the armrests are low & there is plenty of room in that chair for me & my dog when he feels like being rocked (I have done that since we got him...but some people complain to me that he is overspoiled). never any problem of no matter how long the needles be that they would touch anything else.


He is gorgeous, how could you resist those eyes. And he loves you.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I always sit in my desk chair. The arms are low enough that if I'm using straight needles theydon't get in the way. I have a pillow at my back, too. It is far more comfortable for me as I can't sit in recliner chairs or on the sofa. My back won't allow it!! I get up and walk around quite a bit, too. That helps my legs from cramping up. Oh, It's hard to get old!!! lol


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

st1tch said:


> Have you thought about what's known in the UK as a nursing chair, sorry I wouldn't know what you would call it in the US. Basically its an upholstered chair without arms that mums used to use for feeding and cuddling their babies, no arms meant no bumped head for baby. I've found one on ebay UK for you to have a look at and give you an idea of the type of chair I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nursing-chair-/260928317348?pt=UK_Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item3cc08a27a4
> 
> If you have a look round the charity shops I'm sure you'll be able to find one a lot cheaper.


Interesting chair,does look comfortable. Never heard of a nursing chair before. I love the new things I learn on KP


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


I sit on the floor of my hobby room on a stash-buster rug I knit. I am surrounded by my clipboard with pattern, pad of paper for "keeping score", and a Bic mechanical pencil with eraser. Around 5 p.m., a glass of white wine magically appears!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?
> ...


Love the wine part!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

MOSTLY M Y BED BUT NOW I HAVE A ROCKER IT IS VERY COMFORTABLE


Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I sit on the end of the couch...end table to my right...feet curled up. (Wine on end table....heeheee).


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


I sit in a lazy boy recliner and it is very comfy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I found a wing chair in a thrift store that had arms that angle out which seemed to be perfect, but didn't get it.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I knit at the kitchen table. The light is best there. I don't use a regular kitchen chair (for some reason the edge hits my leg wrong and hits a nerve), instead I use an inexpensive office chair from Office Max on sale. It has arms but they don't really get in the way because my work is on the table top. The second place I knit is in the family room (with good light) in a patio chair with a seat and back pad. Again the arms don't bother me because I use "hospital bed table" to work at. It is adjustable, on casters so it is mobile, and holds my yarn swift and ball winder as well. This is where I watch television. The bed table was bought at a discount Drug Mart for a relatively low price when I was bed-ridden for some time. I guess the best advice is good light, a table of some sort to hold yarn and supplies and a chair comfortable for you.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I knit at the kitchen table. The light is best there. I don't use a regular kitchen chair (for some reason the edge hits my leg wrong and hits a nerve), instead I use an inexpensive office chair from Office Max on sale. It has arms but they don't really get in the way because my work is on the table top. The second place I knit is in the family room (with good light) in a patio chair with a seat and back pad. Again the arms don't bother me because I use "hospital bed table" to work at. It is adjustable, on casters so it is mobile, and holds my yarn swift and ball winder as well. This is where I watch television. The bed table was bought at a discount Drug Mart for a relatively low price when I was bed-ridden for some time. I guess the best advice is good light, a table of some sort to hold yarn and supplies and a chair comfortable for you.


----------



## Marhsamelo (Nov 18, 2011)

My sugestion is don't skimp on the cost or quality of the recliner, I did and regret it. When I tried sitting in the chair in the store it felt comfortable but was not as over stuffed as my last chair. My chair is about 2 years old and has a wood bar that hits my lower back. I have osteoarthrites and a nerve problem that goes down my left leg. There are times I need to get a bed pillow to releive the pain the wood bar causes. You may have to pay more but its well worth it. The heated back and vibrater would be great.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

My recliner is in the corner of my living room. I have an antique sewing table next to me with my lamp, with an Ott bulb. Tv is in front of me one cat is on my lap , one cat is on the top of the chair, a dog under the foot rest, a dog next to me under the other table, a cup of tea and DH in a matching recliner on the other side of my tea table.I feel very loved and on knitting heaven.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I sit on the floor all the time, but my son got me a "gaming" chair that I use all the time. I am off the floor and I can rock and knit, plus there are no arms to bother me. I know this is not for everyone, but at 58 I love to sit on the floor and this makes for a nice change.


Oh, how I envy you! I'm 58, and if I get down on the floor, I can't get up again.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention the heating pad that I put on my left butt . I also have a buckwheat filled kittie cat pillow that I heat in the microwave. That one is placed strategically in different spots as needed. I can get down on the floor . It causes me to get dog skidded kisses, and then I can't get up off the floor due to laughter, and creaky bones


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

That's dog slobber kisses!!!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I sit in my rocking chair. I use straight needles and have no problems.
Marie


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


My knitting chair is a rocker/recliner with low arms but the only thing my kneedles bump against are an old cat who's too lazy to move. :lol:


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I must say ditto to the other posts --- recliner is where I sit and the arms are not very high so it doesn't interfer with my knitting when using straight needles. Like so many others I find myself using circular or double pointed needles more and more.


----------



## Mabell (Mar 20, 2011)

My chiropractor cautioned me about raising my legs too high (if at all) in a recliner because it causes stress on the hip area and irritates tissue that is already trying to heal. I also use circular needles so I don't ever have the arms getting in the way.


----------



## Marhsamelo (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a nice coating of snow outside and it seems like a good time to brew a large cup of tea and honey. Set my heating pad against my back snuggle in my chair grab my knitting needles and knit,sip tea until the dog needs to go out. I hope for an hour at least. Good evening ladies stay warm and keep those needles clacking.


----------



## mrsstayawake (Nov 23, 2011)

I like what is called in England a 'nursing chair'. Slightly lower seat than an armchair and sometimes tilted very slightly back. The lower seat makes it easier to reach your yarn etc. in your basket on the floor. It has no arms to get in the way of straight needles.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Have a great leather rocker/recliner. Room for me and my cat, Patrick. Knit with both straight and circulars. Of course it is pretty comfy to sleep in also. ;-)


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

Had you considered a barrel chair? Good support for the back but no arms to get in the way. I used mine until I wore it out. Need to get another one because I am short and the arms of my recliner get in the way, even tho I also use the circular needles most of the time.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Recliner with a good light next to it and a table to put my wine....I mean my supplies :lol:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Recliner with a good light next to it and a table to put my wine....I mean my supplies :lol:


Forgot to add my end table for laptop, nook, I-Pad, Pepsi Max, remotes, etc. Oh yeah, and my big wooden bowl (thrift store, $13, sits on perfect little table $4 also at thrift store). Have my yarn bowl sitting in the big bowl with yarn surrounding it. 
Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy. :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Recliner, with Jack Russell Terrier on my lap! Paula


I bet he doesn't paw at your work!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I recently purchased a lounge type chair that I love to sit in while I crochet or knit. It only has an arm on one side so I can position myself in a comfortablle position with my feet up and without any interference.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I use my recliner for knitting everything. It was my husbands and is so comfortable.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I sit on my couch, but my step granddaughter kept bouncing on the couch to sit down and no amount of times I told her not to do it she did and now my couch is not as comfortable as it used to be.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like my couch at home. My favorite is snuggle up on the couch when it's cold outside, warm from a long hot shower and in my fluffy robe with hair up in a towel, favorite movies on, fire up the foot spa with some lavender scented smelly stuff in the water, massager pad on my back and a good mindless sock project... that's what I'm talkin bout LOL

You didn't want that many details but hey LOL


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I like my couch at home. My favorite is snuggle up on the couch when it's cold outside, warm from a long hot shower and in my fluffy robe with hair up in a towel, favorite movies on, fire up the foot spa with some lavender scented smelly stuff in the water, massager pad on my back and a good mindless sock project... that's what I'm talkin bout LOL
> 
> You didn't want that many details but hey LOL


Oh yeah, sounds good to me. You go girl!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

We have this "chair" which is called a chair and a half. Nice and wide on the sides, fairly deep and extra comfy. I can work with any needles and not bump the arm rests. My husbands 84 year old grandmother has a hard time getting up from most chairs and she can get up from this one with out a whole lot of difficulty.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

La la patti said:


> My recliner is in the corner of my living room. I have an antique sewing table next to me with my lamp, with an Ott bulb. Tv is in front of me one cat is on my lap , one cat is on the top of the chair, a dog under the foot rest, a dog next to me under the other table, a cup of tea and DH in a matching recliner on the other side of my tea table.I feel very loved and on knitting heaven.


What a pretty picture!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hey Pugmom5, It is great to find another one who likes to sit on the floor. I really don't like sitting on a chair at all.
I have recently turned 80 and yes, I sit on the floor whenever I can, although I do very little hand knitting, and when I use my knitting machine I do stand a lot of the time.

One time we were meeting some new people in a new town, and my husband said before they came "Just sit on a chair until they get to know you" I did! xxx


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and comments! How interesting to hear people's preferences!


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

I have thought about getting the chair and a half. It looks like a small loveseat and is a recliner. Then you could use straight needles and recline.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Same with me, couch with feet up! Knittin' away!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?


I'd definitely consider a recliner. Make sure to sit in it "reclined" and try out your knitting that way. Don't be in a hurry, it's a major purpose so sit there several minutes. My Physical Therapist (for shoulder) was delighted to hear that I use a recliner for knitting, it supports the neck. Be sure it has easy "action" like a LZB or something comparable. Consider a rocker recliner, they are really nice. I use a little love seat recliner and can put my "stuff" on the other seat or move it for more seating.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?
> ...


Great advice! Thanks! Yes, I will not rush it because I will not be able to replace it for years! You are spot on!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

I sit in a large one seat couch chair thing that came with the leather living room set-- I put my left elbow on the arm and lean on it and tuck my left foot around behind me and kinda lean my right leg against the other arm of the chair and then I use my right leg as the elbow rest for my right arm.


Ahem... I realize sitting curled/tucked/contorted in a chair is not for everyone... But it's comfy for me!!!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

My ideal chair for years has been a nursing chair, called I believe because it is designed without arms, to nurse a baby without arms being in the way. Hope this is of help to you.


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a recliner that is made w i d e. I think its a club chair hybrid? It can hold my healthy sized keister, a cat on one side and my trusty Jack Russell terrier on the other. Then I find a place to put the yarn. When considering what to buy- Also think about getting a good light source to go with it.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> Hey Pugmom5, It is great to find another one who likes to sit on the floor. I really don't like sitting on a chair at all.
> I have recently turned 80 and yes, I sit on the floor whenever I can, although I do very little hand knitting, and when I use my knitting machine I do stand a lot of the time.
> 
> One time we were meeting some new people in a new town, and my husband said before they came "Just sit on a chair until they get to know you" I did! xxx


Good on you! I'm 66 and sit on the floor all the time. People tell me I'm too old for that, but that's pure BS!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I need to purchase a new chair for my small living room and want to get something comfortable to knit in. Any suggestions? What do you sit in to knit?
> ...


What is LZB?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Heartseas said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


La-Z-Boy


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought my DH a good lla-z-boy chair for his birthday last year. He didn't like it because it's not a rocking recliner like his old one that was literally falling apart. I swopped chairs with him as mine was a rocker. I love this chair, it supports me in all the right places. I have no problems with the arms, no matter what needles I use. As I've said before, I often knit with a pillow under my right arm ,as I have very bad arthritis. I rest the pillow up under my arm ,between my arm and my body, resting it all on the chair. Sounds awkward , but it works for me


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I bought my DH a good lla-z-boy chair for his birthday last year. He didn't like it because it's not a rocking recliner like his old one that was literally falling apart. I swopped chairs with him as mine was a rocker. I love this chair, it supports me in all the right places. I have no problems with the arms, no matter what needles I use. As I've said before, I often knit with a pillow under my right arm ,as I have very bad arthritis. I rest the pillow up under my arm ,between my arm and my body, resting it all on the chair. Sounds awkward , but it works for me


You mirror the problem I experience. I am going shoping for a chair this week.


----------

